
Scaleway Pricing Evolution - adis-me
https://blog.scaleway.com/2020/price-evolutions-cloud-instances/
======
vinc
First they kill their low cost bare-metal servers[1] and ask customers to move
to the low cost VPS servers, and now a few months later they increase their
prices. Too bad their low cost offer wasn't sustainable.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22922582](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22922582)

~~~
ttalle
Not only that, but their suggested migration path (without a complete
rebuild/rsync) [1] from bare-metal to an VPS was very painful and actually
broke two VPS-instances. In the end it didn't work and I only got my C2 to
restart after 10 hours.

Their support was unhelpful and they charged me three days of runtime for the
broken VPS and all storage used during my migration attempt (before the VPS
were shutdown during routine maintainance, not due to my support ticket).

Besides that the migration from bare-metal forces you to use the second-most
expensive VPS size because of 10GB storage difference.

I'm really pissed of at how they handled that situation and I'm migrating away
from them as soon as possible, especially now with the price hike. I wanted to
like them and gave them a more then fair chance but they've wasted it. I think
I'll be migrating to Hetzner now.

[1] [https://www.scaleway.com/en/docs/migrate-c2-arm64-to-
virtual...](https://www.scaleway.com/en/docs/migrate-c2-arm64-to-virtual-
instance-using-rsync/)

------
076ae80a-3c97-4
A shame to see the cheapest dev VPS get such a price hike. This makes Scaleway
far less enticing versus DigitalOcean or similar.

